# Liam Hemsworth schämt sich für Miley Cyrus' VMA-Performance - 'Er will einfach nicht mehr den Babysitter für sie spielen'



## beachkini (29 Aug. 2013)

*Viel wurde bereits geredet über Miley Cyrus', 20, versexten VMA-Auftritt vom vergangenen Sonntag, 25. August. Kaum ein Promi, der nicht seinen Senf zu ihrer Performance gegeben hat. *​
Während an Miley die Kritik abprallt und sie sich nach eigenen Aussagen über die PR nicht mehr hätte freuen können, fällt ihr nun ausgerechnet die Person in den Rücken, die ihr am wichtigsten ist. Denn auch ihrem Verlobten Liam Hemsworth, 23, soll die nicht ganz jugendfreie Show-Einlage seiner Freundin ganz schön peinlich gewesen sein. 

Ein Freund des "die Tribute von Panem"-Stars plauderte gegenüber "Radar Online" aus: "Liam liegt wirklich viel an Miley, aber ihr rassiger neuer Look und ihr Möchtegern-Ghetto-Image ist nicht das, was er möchte. Er will einfach nicht mehr den Babysitter für sie spielen!"

Ohne Frage hat Miley in den letzten Jahren einen krassen Image-Wechsel vom unschuldigen "Hannah Montana"-Star zur aufreizenden Zungen-Akrobatin durchlaufen - eine Veränderung, die Liam anscheinend gar nicht gefällt: "Liam ist ein seriöser Schauspieler mit einer wachsenden Karriere, während Miley sich in einen Witz verwandelt", führt der Insider fort. 

Ob die Beziehung unter diesen Umständen noch lange standhält. Angeblich soll es zwischen dem Pärchen in letzter Zeit mal wieder ordentlich kriseln. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2013)

Ob er im Bett auch ne brave Miley will?


----------



## comatron (29 Aug. 2013)

Ich glaube ihr gern, dass sie sich über die PR freut - womit will sie auch sonst Aufmerksamkeit wecken.


----------

